# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Linux Mint me Live Cd

## Atlantisi

*Mirëmbrëma!A di të më tregoj si ta përdori OS Linux Mint me Live Cd,dmth pa e instaluar!Mundësisht në mënyrë sa më të detajuar dhe me foto,falemnderit.*

----------


## Aldi1

loooooooooooooooool

----------


## Atlantisi

> loooooooooooooooool


*Çka do të thotë kjo?Nëse don dhe di të ndihmosh ndihmo,nëse jo mos shkarravit pa lidhje.*

----------


## freeopen

Atlantisi,nqs ke perdorur me pare nje livecd (ubuntu,xubuntu,gentoo,etj)procedura eshte e njejte.

----------


## Atlantisi

*Falemnderit freeopen*

----------


## Force-Intruder

Mua mu prish HDD i laptopit...demtimi fizik edhe iku ... shendet.
Sa te me vije i riu tani... e hoqa fare HDD... vura nje USB 16 gb... Bera boot me mint lisan edhe e njohu si HDD usb... e instalova aty normalisht... bera edhe updates... edhe tani bootoj nga USB... kompjuteri nuk ka fare HDD

instalimi eshte persistent... pra updates, drivers, dokumenta, interenet history do te jete aty edhe pasi te besh restart... provoje njehere nqs te duket interesant.
Ama hdd duhet ta shkeputesh fizikisht

----------


## Atlantisi

*Force-Intruder,të falënderoj për këtë sygjerim,por unë e zgjidha problemin,e instalova Linux Mint-in si dual boot me Windows 7.(Ndoshta e provoj nëse më prishet HDD,por shpresoj të mos ndodh).*

----------

